
Why Do Recipe Writers Lie and Lie About How Long It Takes to Caramelize Onions? - cenazoic
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/scocca/2012/05/how_to_cook_onions_why_recipe_writers_lie_and_lie_about_how_long_they_take_to_caramelize_.single.html
======
cafard
Bravo! I thought there was something wrong with my technique, but never knew
what it could be.

~~~
Eiriksmal
All your life you're just thinking, "I'M AN IDIOT, WHY WON'T THESE BROWN!?"
and then, one September's day, you find out it was all lies... the entire
time. Lies all the way down.

------
ender89
in the words of my charmingly southern step-grandma, "I just stick 'em in the
microwave for ten minutes. Best way."

------
kjs3
I'd always sort of assumed it was because the recipe writers had magnificent
Viking or KitchenAid prosumer ranges with 15K+ BTU burners, not pokey 8K-9K
BTU burners like my more modest kitchen sports.

